# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Аудиокниги и аудиоспектакли

## Lakshmana Prana das

*Бхагавад-гита:*

audio-book_Bhagavad-gita_polnaya.zip

Бхагавад-Гита (рус) Враджендра Кумар пр.zip

БГ рус. Вишвамитра пр.zip

БГ(гл.1 - 18) Анатолий Карнаухов.zip

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

4 Ступени к Свободе.zip

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спектакли для детей и для проповеди:

Peremenka.zip

Novie istorii o Krishne.zip

Lyagushonok.zip

Dramas.zip

Popugay.zip

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вайшнавские святые.zip

Ramayana (Гусева, 1982).zip

Vaishnavism.zip

Vedicheskie istorii.zip

Бесценный дар Matchless Gift.zip

Брахма Самхита (под музыку).zip

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

а можно ещё немножко о каждой записи сказать,что там и кто

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А я и сам не знаю. Просто выкладываю, что у меня есть. Сам почти ничего из этого не слушал. Большинство записей спектаклей с радио "Кришналока" 1990-х годов. Если будут встречаться аннотации, буду их выкладывать сюда.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ramayana (Гусева, 1982).zip


Рамаяна

Спектакль по древнеиндийскому эпосу
Музыка С.Балисаняна

Ведущий, поэт – В.Полупариев
Рама, юный правитель Кошалы – Г.Печников
Лакшаман, брат Рамы – Ю.Лученко
Сита, жена Рамы – М.Куприянова
Раван, повелитель ракшасов (демонов) – И.Воронов
Дашаратха, старый правитель Кошалы, отец Рамы – Б.Чукаев
Жёны Дашаратхи:
Каушалья – Г.Степанова
Сумитра – М.Лукашевич
Кайкейи – В.Меньковская
Сыновья Дашаратхи, младшие братья Рамы:
Бхарата – Н.Каширин
Шатругна – А.Бордуков
Васиштха, советник Дашаратхи – Ю.Карпов
Мантхара, служанка Кайкейи – Н.Терновская
Джанака, правитель Митхилы – О.Михайлов
Юный жених – А.Хотченков
Сильный жених – Н.Власов
Высокий жених – В.Кисленко
Толстый жених – А.Юпатов
Глашатай – Г.Молодцов
Кумбхакарна, брат Равана – В.Калмыкаов
Шурпанакха, сестра Равана – Н.Терновская
Джатаю, царь ястребов – В.Кисленко
Сугрива, царь обезьян – А.Щукин
Хануман, советник Сугривы – М.Андорсов
Первая обезьяна – А.Комиссаров
Вторая обезьяна – Н.Каширин
Третья обезьяна – М.Лукашевич
Четвёртая обезьяна – Г.Молодцов
Ракшасы, обезьяны, слуги – артисты Центрального детского театра

Постановка В.Колесаева. Режиссер Г.Печников. Оркестр ГАБТа СССР. Дирижер М.Эрмлер
Звукорежиссер М.Пахтер. Редактор М.Бутырская. Художник Б.Белов

В далёкой Индии две, а может быть, и три тысячи лет тому назад была сложена песня о Раме, о герое, который был беззаветно предан своему долгу – долгу перед родным народом, перед страной, перед своими родными и близкими, - долгу перед человечеством. Борьбе за правду и справедливость, борьбе против зла и насилия он посвятил всю свою жизнь. Не было в мире силы, которая могла бы вынудить его отказаться от своих светлых идеалов, от своих высоких целей. Рама твёрдо и неизменно верил в то, что добро обязательно восторжествует над злом, что правда победит неправду. Эта вера давала ему силу выстоять и на трудных путях испытаний, ниспосланных судьбой, и в тяжелейших битвах…
Автор самой древней, первой песни о Раме никому не известен. Эту песню сложил народ, выразив в ней свою мечту о таком идеальном, непобедимом, самоотверженном герое. И, наверное, была она сначала небольшой, эта песня, и исполняли её странствующие певцы-сказители, бродя по стране из города в город, из деревни в деревню. Вполне вероятно, что Рама – герой не выдуманный. Видимо, жил в древней Индии юный царевич, снискавший себе славу бесстрашного воина и несгибаемого борца за честь и справедливость. Народ не забыл его, и с каждым новым веком прибавлялись к первой песне о нём всё новые и новые сказания, отражавшие в себе всё лучшее, что порождает народная фантазия, всё самое ценное, чем она может украсить образ любимого героя. И постепенно сложилась большая поэма, носящая название "Рамаяна". Она вошла в золотой фонд мировой литературы и заслуженно считается выдающимся памятником древнеиндийского эпоса.
В Индии многие считают, что её создал один автор – поэт по имени Вальмики, но трудно поверить в то, что этот огромный эпос, содержащий 48 тысяч стихотворных строк, был написан одним человеком. У этой поэмы коллективный автор, а имя его – народ Индии. Это подтверждается ещё и тем, что с течением времени появлялись всё новые и новые "Рамяны", порождаемые в каждом уголке страны, вырастающие, словно волшебные неувядающие цветы, на неиссякаемо плодородной почве творческого гения индийского народа.
На всех языках Индии существуют свои варианты этой великой поэмы, иногда очень близкие, а иногда даже мало похожие один на другой. Но любовь индийцев к этому эпосу неизменна – почти в каждой семье первой легендой, первой сказкой, которую слышат дети, является "Рамаяна", почти в каждой семье кто-нибудь носит имя одного из героев этой поэмы, и по всей стране молодое поколение воспитывается на примере поступков, поведения и образа мыслей этих героев.
Народное творчество – это сказочная страна, не знающая границ и горизонтов, это океан, не имеющий дна. В многонациональной, многоплеменной Индии народное творчество особенно богато и разнообразно. И нет такой его отрасли, в которой не нашла бы своего отражения "Рамаяна".
Скульпторы, не оставившие потомкам своих имен, век за веком украшали храмы пластичными и выразительными изваяниями и рельефами, изображавшими персонажей поэмы и различные эпизоды из неё. Деревенские и городские мастера художественного ремесла наносили изображения героев поэмы не только на керамические сосуды или предметы из металла, дерева и слоновой кости, но и на ткани и тканые изделия. Наиболее же глубокий и неизгладимый след оставила "Рамаяна" в народном театре и танце.
В этой стране существуют самые разные формы народного театра: театр масок, театр теней, кукольный театр, театр певцов и сказителей и театр танцоров. В течение веков складывались те изобразительные приёмы, те способы игры, которые характерны не только для каждого из этих видов театра, но и для каждой группы актёров, живущих и выступающих в той или иной области Индии.
Чаще всего эти группы являлись небольшими коллективами, передающими своё искусство от одного поколения к другому. Эти коллективы актёров, вместе с певцами и музыкантами, не только в прежние времена, но и в наше время, странствуют, выступая на ярмарках и праздниках в сёлах и городах.
Сцены из "Рамаяны" до сих пор постоянно служат сюжетами их представлений. А в октябре месяце, когда по всей Индии рекой разливается десятидневный праздник, называемый Дасера, праздник, посвящённый воспеванию победы добра над злом, "Рамаяну" играют уже не только отдельными сценами, а всю целиком.
Десять дней – а точнее сказать, десять вечеров и ночей, - и профессиональные, и народные актёры, и любители: школьники, студенты, рабочие, крестьяне, служащие, - все играют этот эпос от начала до конца. Для этого заранее собирают средства, готовят костюмы и декорации, воздвигают самодельные сцены или хотя бы помосты на площадях, на улицах, во дворах, - где угодно, - и приходят семьями, принося с собой даже грудных детей, садятся на землю вокруг и смотрят-смотрят, с жадностью впитывая каждое слово, каждое движение исполнителей.
О чём же повествует этот великий эпос и почему его называют вечным?
Потому что в нём в ясной и доступной форме выражен вечный идеал человечества – незыблемая вера в то, что свет и добро обязательно победят мрак и зло. Борьба тёмных сил со светлыми, борьба коварства и неправды со справедливостью и правдой всегда и неизменно завершается победой добра, чистоты, справедливости, любви к людям.
…На севере Индии в древности, говорится в "Рамаяне", было богатое и цветущее царство Кошала. Его правитель, мудрый и справедливый царь Дашаратха, имел трёх достойных супруг, которые подарили ему четырёх сыновей. Все царевичи отличались мужеством и благородством, но всё же больше всех царь любил старшего из них, Раму, сына своей первой жены, царицы Каушальи. Раму любили всё – и две другие царицы, Сумира и Кайкейи, и три его брата, Лакшман, Бхарата и Шатругна.
С самого раннего детства Рама больше всего дружил с Лакшманом. Они были неразлучны и в играх, и в воинских занятиях и состязаниях. Когда они стали юношами, они вместе уходили в леса, чтобы сражаться с демонами-ракшасами. Ракшасы, всегда исполненные ярости и коварства, не упускали ни малейшей возможности причинить людям зло, посеять среди них раздоры и войны, помешать им жить в мире и согласии. Владыка ракшасов, коварный и заносчивый Раван, верил, что только зло всесильно, и смеялся над своими подданными, что они не могут победить двух отважных царевичей.
Шли годы. Рама завоевал в честном состязании женихов руку и сердце царевны Ситы, прославившейся на весь мир своими несравненными достоинствами, и привёл юную супругу во дворец своего отца.
Царь Дашаратха состарился и решил, что пришла пора возвести Раму на престол. Все жители страны с нетерпением ожидали этого праздничного дня.
Но не дремали силы зла. Раван с помощью завистливой и недоброй служанки младшей царицы Кайкейи внушил царице злые мысли о том, что Раму следует изгнать из царства, а на трон возвести её  сына Бхарату.
Всё свершилось, как задумал правитель ракшасов, и Рама удалился в глухой лес на долгие четырнадцать лет.
Не выдержав даже мысли о разлуке со своим супругом, ушла с ним вместе и Сита, которую в Индии считают образцом супружеской любви и преданности. Ушёл также и Лакшман, не будучи в силах как преданный брат покинуть Раму в беде.
В дни изгнания Раван похитил Ситу и умчал на волшебной воздушной колеснице в свою золотую столицу Ланку, на далёкий остров.
Оба брата пересекли в поисках Ситы леса и горы, озёра и бурные потоки. С ними заключил союз народ обезьян, им помогали птицы и звери, - все силы природы восстали против злобных ракшасов.
В тяжёлой кровопролитной битве Рама одолел силы зла и убил Равана, освободив из горького плана свою верную и любящую жену.
Закончились мрачные дни изгнания, и Рама с Ситой и Лакшманом торжественно возвратились на родину, где Рама долгие годы справедливо правил своим царством…
В тех вариантах "Рамаяны", которые созданы в Индии, этот основной сюжет часто излагается и перепевается со всякими добавлениями, сокращениями и изменениями.
Я же, как автор первой пьесы на тему "Рамаяны", созданной в западных странах, выбрала лишь те эпизоды, которые ярче всего утверждают самые высокие и чистые идеалы эпоса.
Н.Гусева

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сделаем проще. Ниже список всего, что у меня есть. Если что-то интересно, пишите, выложу для скачивания.

audio-book_Brahma samhita_VKd.mp3
audio-book_Damodarashtaka_VKd.mp3
audio-book_Dasavatar_VKd.mp3
audio-book_Gopinath_VKd.mp3
audio-book_Gurvashtaka_VKd.mp3
audio-book_Isopanisad_VKd.mp3
audio-book_Krishna-book_fleyta-
audio-book_Krishna-book_Gipi-v-
audio-book_Krishna-book_opisanie-
audio-book_Manah Shiksha_VKd.mp3
audio-book_SB_1-3_VKd.mp3
audio-book_Shikshashtaka_VKd.mp3
audio-book_Vairagya_VKd.mp3
audio-book_VKd_nektar-nastavleniy_VKd.mp3
BG
Dramas
Lyagushonok
Novie istorii o Krishne
Peremenka
Popugay
Ramayana (Гусева, 1982)
Sri Narasimhadeva - Amoghapandit das.mp3
Tayna Nastradamusa.MP3
Udhava Sandesh.MP3
Vaishnavism
Vedicheskie istorii
Бесценный дар Matchless Gift
Брахма Самхита (под музыку)
В Мире Интересного
Вайшнавские святые
Випрамукхья Свами ВЛАСТЕЛИН ВРЕМЕНИ
Вишвамитра
ВКд Krsna в лесу.mp3
Вриндаван
Гауранга
Гитамахатмья
Гитамрита - Мурари Кришна дас
Говардхан
Демон я или ваишнав Спектакль
Для детей
Домашний уют
Духовные и материальные планеты
Духовные искания Beatles
Дханур Веда
Жизнь в  святых Шринивас Нароттам Шьмананда
Жизнь происходит из жизни
Золотой вулкан Божественной любви Шрила Шридхар Махарадж
Индрадьюмна Свами - Враджа Лила
Индрадьюмна Свами - Дневник Странствующего 
Ира и Саша в Индии. Кришна
Истории Враджа читает Лакшман дас
Истории о мудром советнике Бирбале
Йога-Сутра Патанджали
Короткие Шастры
Крах 10 .mp3
Кришна
Кришна во Вриндаване 2 (На парайе хам)
Кришна во Вриндаване 3 (Кришна-сангати)
Кришналока истории
Кулинарная книга
Маленький Кришна 2001 год
Махабхарата, Рамаяна, Панчатантра 1974-1988
Молитвы перед повторением Святых Имён.mp3
Навадвипа Дхама Махатмья
Нандулал
Наука самоосознания
Наука-Культура-Жизнь
Неизвестные годы Иисуса
Нимай
Пальма.MP3
Повседневная практика преданного служения
Поиски Шри Кришны
Рамаяна аудиоспектакль
РНС Путь домой
Сатсварупа дас Госвами - Воспоминания в сознании Кришны
Сатсварупа дас Госвами - Он живет вечно СДГ о ШП
Сатьярадж Дас - Шесть Госвами Вриндавана
Святой вор радиоспектакль.mp3
Сказание о Кришне 1975 год винил
Сказание Сур Даса - спектакль по мотивам поэмы Сур Сагар
Сказки для детей
Туласи-Махатмья
Удивительный пастушок
УЧЕНИЕ ГОСПОДА КАПИЛЫ Kapila
Шри Врндаван махимамрита
Шри Ишопанишад
Шри Чайтанья Бхагавата Ади-Кханда
Шримад-Бхагаватам
Экадаши


Всего 33 Гбайт аудиокниг и спектаклей.

----------


## Yamuna dd

А можно ШБ 1.1 , Ведич истории, сказки для детей и Кришна во Вриндаване 1 и 2.
Спасибо большое заранее. :namaste:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А можно ШБ 1.1 , Ведич истории, сказки для детей и Кришна во Вриндаване 1 и 2.
> Спасибо большое заранее.


Шримад-Бхагаватам. 1 песнь.zip

ШБ 01 Вайкунтханатха д.zip

Vedicheskie istorii.zip

Сказки для детей.zip (сказки обычные, невайшнавские, читает Алиса Фрейндлих)

Кришна во Вриндаване 2 (На парайе хам).zip (есть только 2; 1 нету)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Novie istorii o Krishne.zip
http://narod.ru/disk/36084906001.85a...ishne.zip.html

> audio-book_Krishna-book_fleyta-
> audio-book_Krishna-book_Gipi-v-
> audio-book_Krishna-book_opisanie-
> Sri Narasimhadeva - Amoghapandit das.mp3

http://narod.ru/disk/46718502001.622...-book.rar.html

> Dramas
http://narod.ru/disk/46853641001.039...ramas.rar.html

> Vedicheskie istorii
http://narod.ru/disk/46845061001.1e7...torii.rar.html

> В Мире Интересного
http://narod.ru/disk/46720924001.c44...snogo.rar.html

> Вайшнавские святые
http://narod.ru/disk/46738027001.25a...yatie.rar.html

> Випрамукхья Свами ВЛАСТЕЛИН ВРЕМЕНИ
http://narod.ru/disk/46845218001.533...emeni.rar.html

> ВКд Krsna в лесу.mp3

> Вриндаван
http://narod.ru/disk/46846348001.4f6...davan.rar.html

> Гауранга
http://narod.ru/disk/46731550001.487...ranga.rar.html

> Говардхан
http://narod.ru/disk/46731766001.5f6...rdhan.rar.html

> Для детей
http://narod.ru/disk/46843674001.98a...detey.rar.html

> Жизнь в святых Шринивас Нароттам Шьмананда
http://narod.ru/disk/46836635001.91a...nanda.rar.html

> Золотой вулкан Божественной любви Шрила Шридхар Махарадж
http://narod.ru/disk/46726805001.79a...ulkan.rar.html

> Индрадьюмна Свами - Дневник Странствующего
http://narod.ru/disk/46732769001.6b9...dnika.rar.html

> Истории Враджа читает Лакшман дас
http://narod.ru/disk/46735981001.378...andas.rar.html

> Истории о мудром советнике Бирбале
http://narod.ru/disk/46860737001.923...rbale.rar.html

> Короткие Шастры
http://narod.ru/disk/46861726001.242...astri.rar.html

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

>> Кришна во Вриндаване 2 (На парайе хам)
http://narod.ru/disk/47037813001.600...eham).rar.html

>> Кришна во Вриндаване 3 (Кришна-сангати)

http://narod.ru/disk/47032862001.c7c...gati).rar.html

>> Кришналока истории

http://narod.ru/disk/47139153001.52e...torii.rar.html

>> Махабхарата, Рамаяна, Панчатантра 1974-1988

http://narod.ru/disk/47146590001.fe9...-1988.rar.html

----------


## Haladhara das

>> Кришна во Вриндаване 1 (Вену Гита)
http://narod.ru/disk/47911310001.5d0...0gita.rar.html

----------


## A. Mariya

Харе Кришна, мои поклоны. Вы не могли бы вложить все английские аудио кнги которые у Вас есть. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Дина Бандху Даса

Новая аудиокнига Мурари Кришны прабху - "РАМАЯНА: поучительная история Господа Рамачандры и Его супруги Ситы" доступна для скачивания
http://murarikrishna.com/ramayana-audiobook

----------


## Павел Савицкий

Харе Кришна!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны, Лакшмана Прана прабху!

Мне посоветовали для прослушивания найти детишкам радиоспектакль "Истории о мудром советнике Бирбале".
Не могли бы Вы мне как-то помочь получить аудио запись?

Ссылки данные Вами не работают, т.к. yandex поменял алгоритм работы файлообменника  :sed: ((

Заранее благодарю,
Хари Хари!!!

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Шримад Бхагаватам Аудиокнига

http://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%2...st=237464170_5

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мне посоветовали для прослушивания найти детишкам радиоспектакль "Истории о мудром советнике Бирбале".
> Не могли бы Вы мне как-то помочь получить аудио запись?


У меня нет такого.

Радиоспектакли Кришналоки для детей перевыложил: https://yadi.sk/d/cyhcnuCXhChNM 1,96 Гб

----------


## Ruslan

> *Бхагавад-гита:*
> 
> Бхагавад-Гита (рус) Враджендра Кумар пр.zip
> 
> БГ рус. Вишвамитра пр.zip


Прабху, пожалуйста, не могли бы перезалить две этих Гиты? (ссылки устарели) Надеюсь, они с комментариями. Хочется послушать БГ в аудио.

----------


## АндреI

https://vk.com/ab_bhagavatam аудио  Шримад Бхагаватам с комментариями (без санскрита читает преданный голос приятный ошибки замечены не были)
торрент трекер http://venugita.ru/viewtopic.php?p=7131

----------


## Hare Krishna das

новая русская БГ аудио на официальном сайте ББТ http://www.bbtmedia.com/en/audio/ru-bg

----------

